# Congratulations Von Pookie and Pennysaver!



## NateO (Jul 1, 2007)

Kristy and Smitty were both named Microsoft Excel MVPs, today.

Congratulations and keep up the great work!


----------



## Brian from Maui (Jul 1, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS Kristy and Smitty!!!!!  

Thanks to both of you for all you do for the MrExcel forum and the Excel community!  Well deserved honor!

Here's hoping Sensei Truby or his cohort (Richard) don't hijack this thread.


----------



## Oaktree (Jul 1, 2007)

Congratulations!  

ray:


----------



## fairwinds (Jul 1, 2007)

Cool!!

Well deserved!  

Congratulations!


----------



## Richard Schollar (Jul 1, 2007)

Wow! Well done both of you!


----------



## Smitty (Jul 1, 2007)

Thanks!

As I told Nate earlier, it's very good company to be in.  Wow...

I wanted to run around the house naked, world cup win style, until my wife reminded me that her Mom's still visiting... *EG*

Congrats Kristy!

Smitty



> Here's hoping Sensei Truby or his cohort (Richard) don't hijack this thread.



He's still in Costa Rica, but Richard could still act up!


----------



## Von Pookie (Jul 1, 2007)

Darnit, Nate!   I don't handle "attention" of this sort very well--at least it's online and not in person.

So: Thanks, everyone   and Yay Smitty!


----------



## Smitty (Jul 1, 2007)

> Darnit, Nate!   I don't handle "attention" of this sort very well--at least it's online and not in person.
> 
> So: Thanks, everyone   and Yay Smitty!



Hahahaha...Neither do I!

So payback can be that we make Nate float the first round at the gathering. 

Smitty


----------



## SydneyGeek (Jul 1, 2007)

Congrats to you both!



Denis


----------



## litrelord (Jul 2, 2007)

Congrats to both of you.

Well deserved.


----------



## Ivan F Moala (Jul 2, 2007)

Fantastic news!! Both of you well deserved!!


----------



## Andrew Fergus (Jul 2, 2007)

Well done Kristy and Smitty!


----------



## Mark O'Brien (Jul 2, 2007)

Congratulations to both of you!
I can't wait to see your bios on the MVP page.



EDIT::  I guess I may have found one of the bios.  Who the fudge is Chris Smith?


----------



## MrExcel (Jul 2, 2007)

Congratulations Kristy and Smitty!

Thanks for everything that you do here!


----------



## Domski (Jul 2, 2007)

> Darnit, Nate!   I don't handle "attention" of this sort very well--at least it's online and not in person.



You'll be loving the site ad announcing it then!

Congrats guys.


----------



## Von Pookie (Jul 2, 2007)

Yeah, I just saw that myself


----------



## NateO (Jul 2, 2007)

> So payback can be that we make Nate float the first round at the gathering.
> 
> Smitty


Done!    

Kristy still owes me a beer, though (just because!). 

Congrats, again.


----------



## texasalynn (Jul 2, 2007)

Congratulations! Smitty
Congratulations! Von Pookie

you are both well deserved.

Kristy - take your well deserved accolades where you can
at least here you don't have to stand up in front of the lot of us.  :wink:


----------



## theozz (Jul 2, 2007)

Congratulations! Kristy and Smitty!    

you did your best

always thanks your knowledge on this board   

Lucky to you~


----------



## srizki (Jul 2, 2007)

Many Congratulations to both MVP's

SOHAIL


----------



## erik.van.geit (Jul 2, 2007)

Congratulations


----------



## Joe4 (Jul 2, 2007)

Congratulations!  It certainly is well-deserved!!!


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 2, 2007)

what they said...


----------



## ExcelChampion (Jul 2, 2007)

Congrats! I like that they used Smitty's nickname in his profile.

Good stuff.


----------



## Yogi Anand (Jul 2, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS Kristy!
CONGRATULATIONS Smitty!


----------



## Krishnakumar (Jul 3, 2007)

Congratulations to both of you!!


----------



## SydneyGeek (Jul 3, 2007)

Hey Kristy, I noticed that Smitty's profile is already on the MVP site. Has yours made it there yet?

Also, I did a quick head-count and nearly had to take off my shoes to count the MS MVP's associated with this site. I got 9 for Excel:

Bill
Juan Pablo González
Jon Peltier
Tushar
firefytr
Andrew Poulsom
NateO
Von Pookie
pennysaver

Did I miss anyone? If I did, sorry... but having almost 1 in 9 of the worldwide Excel MVPs associated with this site, is a huge rap! No wonder it's my favourite on-line resource!



Denis


----------



## Krishnakumar (Jul 3, 2007)

May be..

xld aka Bob Philips


----------



## Ivan F Moala (Jul 3, 2007)

> Hey Kristy, I noticed that Smitty's profile is already on the MVP site. Has yours made it there yet?
> 
> Also, I did a quick head-count and nearly had to take off my shoes to count the MS MVP's associated with this site. I got 9 for Excel:
> 
> ...



Dennis
you forgot my good friend Colo  , oh and NorthWolf ?


----------



## Smitty (Jul 3, 2007)

So now we're at 12or13/82 (or thereabouts).

But only Bill, Nate, Kristy (and a few selected others - not me) could give us the true percentage, and for that matter how to represent it. 

Even as I see it it's about 15+% though!

I've said it privately, but I'd like to publicly thank Bill Jelen (Mr. Excel for anyone who doesn't know) for the opportunity to get to this spot.  

Thanks Bill, for continuing to host this board and this community, and thanks to all of the folks who contribute to it, I wouldn't have learned what I have to get me here without it.

Anyone who knows me (Truby/Ace/zack,ken,Von pookie, et. al), knows that ain't an Oscar "thanks"  

Thank you,

Smitty


----------



## SydneyGeek (Jul 3, 2007)

> you forgot my good friend Colo



Thanks Ivan. I'd noticed that he was an Excel MVP, but haven't seen him around much... I guess I wasn't sure how much connection he still has with the site. Didn't know about NorthWolves or xld either. 

As Smitty said, it'd probably take one of the Admins to really know how many we have. 

Apologies for any oversight, none intended. 

Denis


----------



## mortgageman (Jul 3, 2007)

Congrats to both of you!


----------



## shippey121 (Jul 3, 2007)

congratulations both of you,

just one thing what exactly is an MVP ?? also while is asking questions that are probably obvious to most what are the STARS for under some members names some have one while others have four or five


----------



## Jon von der Heyden (Jul 3, 2007)

Hi Shippey, take a look here: http://www.mrexcel.com/board2/viewtopic.php?t=245836&highlight=

Congrats Kristy and Smitty!


----------



## DougStroud (Jul 3, 2007)

Congrats Kristy and Smitty!


----------



## Von Pookie (Jul 3, 2007)

Denis:


> Hey Kristy, I noticed that Smitty's profile is already on the MVP site. Has yours made it there yet?


I had some issues with logging into the site at first, but I did manage to get in and update the profile information. I'm there now, but nothing special. I don't have a picture up or anything like Smitty (I really don't *have* any pictures of myself, at the moment, anyway).

So there's not really a "bio" for me by any means. I have no idea what to write. As I was <s>whining about</s> saying to my husband, there's nothing much to *put* in a bio for me. I'm pretty dull.

I was bored at work and played on a message board all day. And ended up getting the MVP thing because of it. And I sit at home and play with cats. The end.

It's not like I have actual credentials. 

Of course, my husband then e-mailed me his first draft of a bio for me:


> "Kristy was born with a love for Kitties and Puppies. When she was young she gave her attention to a small black pooch. As she grew older she acquired a run down mutt that she ended up marrying and then come upon 4 lovable fluff-ball kitties.
> 
> Over the years Kristy has gained extensive experience in many things: spoiling kitties, petting kitties, playing with kitties, and finally.....wanting more kitties.
> 
> She spends her days taking pictures of kitties with many different cameras. At this point she could create a "Kitty-Pic-A-Day" calendar for the next 5 years and not have to repeat a picture."


----------



## Ken Puls (Jul 3, 2007)

Smitty & Kristy,

Just thought I'd drop it to say congratulations.  A well deserved award for you both.


----------



## Lewiy (Jul 3, 2007)

Congratulations guys!

Keep up the good work


----------



## SydneyGeek (Jul 3, 2007)

> Of course, my husband then e-mailed me his first draft of a bio for me:
> 
> 
> > "Kristy was born with a love for Kitties and Puppies. When she was young she gave her attention to a small black pooch. As she grew older she acquired a run down mutt that she ended up marrying and then come upon 4 lovable fluff-ball kitties.
> ...



So... you gonna put that up on the MVP site?    

Denis


----------



## pgc01 (Jul 3, 2007)

Kristy and Smitty, Congratulations!!







PGC


----------



## Von Pookie (Jul 3, 2007)

> So... you gonna put that up on the MVP site?
> 
> Denis



_Probably_ not. 

It is, however, a far cry from high school when my husband (who was boyfriend back then) grabbed my form for information to go in the special senior edition of the school paper. I wasn't going to fill it out so he took it upon himself to do so.

Several weeks later, I was listed in the paper as having my plans after graduation being "drop out of society and become a Ringo groupie."  

...Mom didn't think that was quite as funny as we did.


----------



## Gates Is Antichrist (Jul 3, 2007)

Ditto all said.
Ditto all said.

Plus: it seems overdue in each case.

With an edge to the cat lady because cat people are superior.


----------



## Gates Is Antichrist (Jul 3, 2007)

As to possible omissions earlier in the thread (MVPs participating here), add Jan Karel and David McRitchie if no one noted them ... and hmm, the magician Aladin must not have applied ...


----------



## SydneyGeek (Jul 3, 2007)

> add Jan Karel and David McRitchie if no one noted them



Really? I hadn't seen them around... what are their sigs? 
I guess you could add 

Grover Park George (Access)
Mike Alexander (mostly via the Wiki)

Denis


----------



## Gates Is Antichrist (Jul 4, 2007)

You're right - actually it was dailydose [sheepishly embarassed icon]


----------



## plettieri (Jul 5, 2007)

Congrats to both of you....

plettieri


----------



## daniels012 (Jul 6, 2007)

Kristy and Smitty, Congratulations!!


----------



## daniels012 (Jul 6, 2007)

Where is the MVP page to see the Bio's???


----------



## Von Pookie (Jul 6, 2007)

You can search the profiles from here 
https://mvp.support.microsoft.com/communities/mvp.aspx


----------



## Mark O'Brien (Jul 6, 2007)

You know, I have to admit a mild disappointment that you're listed as "Kristy Sharpe" and not "Von Pookie".  That would have been good coupled with your husband's first draft of your bio and with your avatar.


----------



## Von Pookie (Jul 6, 2007)

Well, I told Nate I was toying with the idea of putting my current avatar as the "logo" on the profile page 

I probably should have listed it as 'vonpookie,' though as everyone seems to know me by that. Oh well. I listed it *in* the profile, at least


----------



## jindon (Jul 6, 2007)

Congratulation to you both!


----------



## mccdaddy (Jul 7, 2007)

A belated but sincere congratulations to Kristy and Smitty. I've learned a lot from you guys.

mccd


----------



## ktab (Jul 9, 2007)

You were long ago MVPs to our hearts, you, as some more others also
Thank you both for all the help, and congratulations.
Carry on the good work


----------



## HalfAce (Jul 9, 2007)

Congratulations Smitty & Kristy!
Two more friends in high places!  

Good for you!


----------



## CThai (Jul 9, 2007)

Congrats Smitty and Kristy   

you guys are W O N D E R F U L


----------



## Zack Barresse (Jul 9, 2007)

*Hey, CONGRATULATIONS Kristy and Chris!!!*

Very well deserved.  I'm glad they *finally* decided to pull their heads out and look at other very deserving individuals.  You two have certainly earned the award!


----------



## Oorang (Jul 10, 2007)

Hear hear


----------



## HalfAce (Jul 10, 2007)

> Hear hear


Uh, . . . what? (  )


----------



## Smitty (Jul 10, 2007)

Thanks again!

Couldn't have done it without all of you guys!

Smitty


----------



## Jackblack1 (Jul 10, 2007)

*Congrats*

Congrats Von Pookie and Smitty, you rock!


----------



## howard (Jul 10, 2007)

*Congratulations Smitty and Von Pookie*

Congrats to Smitty and Kristy. You have done a splendid job. Keep up the good work.

Regards

Howard


----------



## TheBuGz (Jul 10, 2007)

Congrats to both of my friends.

Smitty its Party Time and Von Pookie I am always afraid of her she can ban me anytime.


----------



## Paddy1979 (Jul 11, 2007)

WOW, well done to you both !


----------



## shades (Jul 12, 2007)

Congrats to both of you - and to all MVPs. Well done, and well deserved.

Don't forget the small (and not so small) and old (really old) people who ask the questions.


----------



## Tazguy37 (Jul 12, 2007)

Terrific!  About time, too!  Come to Colorado, and I'll buy you dinner / a drink / something that can't be used to blackmail me later.


----------



## Smitty (Jul 12, 2007)

> Come to Colorado, and I'll buy you dinner / a drink / something that can't be used to blackmail me later.



We'll be in the Butte day after Thanksgiving (they're bringing back free ski this year!) 

And we may end up flying out of DIA, so you never know! 

Thanks!

Smitty


----------



## RAM (Jul 14, 2007)

Congrats to both of you!     

Awesome!!    

Thank you Smitty for all your help.

RAM


----------



## northwolves (Jul 15, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## iknowu99 (Jul 16, 2007)

respect!


----------



## Greg Truby (Jul 17, 2007)

*Congratulations* to both of you!  Sorry for coming to the party "a la hora latina", but I have a good excuse -- estaba en una playa Costarricense comiendo carne asada y tomando cervezas con siete de mis nueve cuñados (y asando mi propia espalda también y jugando con unas medusas pequeñas que se llaman "hilos de oro", dos cosas que realmente no recomiendo)<sup>1</sup>

It's pretty terrific to see folks that one considers friends to be honored in such a manner. Thanks for all the work you've done over the years, here and elsewhere.  

And, nice bio Kristy.  At least now we would know know you if we ran into you on the street.  Chris' pic is such that he's managed quite nicely to remain unrecognizable...

<hr />
<sup>1</sup>For those who were passing notes in Spanish class instead of studying... _"I was on a Costa Rican beach eating grilled meat & drinking some beers with seven of my nine brothers-in-law (and grilling my own back and playing with small jellyfish called "golden threads", two things that I really can't recommend)."_


----------



## Smitty (Jul 17, 2007)

Thanks Greg!

See what happens when you go on vacation?  Glad you're back!



> Chris' pic is such that he's managed quite nicely to remain unrecognizable...



Don't blame me, Cyndi took the picture, and sized it for the profile...

Smitty


----------



## HalfAce (Jul 17, 2007)

> I was on a Costa Rican beach eating grilled meat & drinking some beers


And you came back???
I think we need to seriously reassess your decision making abilities.


----------



## Greg Truby (Jul 17, 2007)

> And you came back???
> I think we need to seriously reassess your decision making abilities.
> ~Dan



Financial reality reared its ugly head.  *sigh* [...further asides deleted... trying real hard *not* to threadjack this one!  :wink: ]


----------



## Smitty (Jul 17, 2007)

> *sigh* [...further asides deleted... trying real hard *not* to threadjack this one!  ]



I dare ya! 

Smitty

(Although I'll side with Dan on this one...)


----------



## RalphA (Jul 19, 2007)

And here's my two pennies worth!  I certainly think you both have more than earned it, with your clear style and umpteen posts.

CONGRATULATIONS TO YOU BOTH ON BECOMMING MVPs!!!

Ralph (of Costa Rica, some 52 years ago!  Yeah, I've seen Truby's very numerous and masterly posts in the "other" forum, ha, ha.)


----------



## Peter_SSs (Jul 22, 2007)

I haven't been around the board much in the last few weeks, so it's a belated but very hearty *"congratulations"* to both Kristy and Smitty!!


----------

